#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Links para Provedores - Paraná - Via COPEL, via Back haul própria e, para 2016 grandes estruturas

## DaspreLinks

*A DASPRE TELECOM tem a grata satisfação de oferecer qualidade a provedores de todos os portes no Estado do Paraná com preços justos.
Atendemos todos os municípios do Estado.*

*Podemos atender demandas a partir de 10 Mbps até muitos Gigas.*

No próximo ano, 2016, vamos abrir pops regionais para entregar altas capacidades, atendendo assim as necessidades de banda de diversos provedores.

O Provedor INTERNET é um empresário. Neste ramo não temos vivido recessão, pelo contrário , só não se vende o banda que não tem ou que não consegue instalar. O link mais caro tem sido o link que não se tem!

Estamos com preços abaixo dos praticados pela COPEL utilizando o last mille da própria COPEL , garante muita qualidade.

Em algumas cidades já operamos rede independente para provedores, temos preços ainda mais competitivos.

*É qualidade para agradar a quem põe dinheiro no sistema: o usuário final, o cliente do Provedor.

Links simétricos, full duplex, 100% de garantia de banda. SLA de 99,6% . Uma operação de qualidade voltada a satisfação do usuário final, ou seja , a satisfação do cliente do Provedor!*

VAMOS PLANEJAR 2016 e tenhamos em mente que 2015 ainda não acabou e que não temos crise em nosso setor, então é agradecer e aproveitar!

Obs; alguns poucos clientes nossos tem reclamado de inadimplência. Então, quando vamos observar o gráfico de consumo de link, estão completamente estrangulados, sem link. Esta semana visitei um provedor que tem 50 Mbps contratados e as 16 Horas já estava batendo os 50 Mbps! Ou seja, no horário de pico é o caos para os clientes dele.... Aí é aquela história " não sei se vou pagar mais; acho que vou desistir"... na realidade o cliente dele está o deixando , não deixando a INTERNET. 
Colocando a banda necessária a oferecer um navegação prazerosa a seus clientes o Provedor não tem inadimplência.
DASPRE TELEINFORMÁTICA LTDA 

VISITE O SITE: *www.linkparaprovedor.com.br
*
*Email: [email protected]*

*(41) 3151 0016 - (41) 9181 4865 /VIVO (41) 8404 8228 /OI (41) 8878 -2328 /Claro (41) 9917 8289 /TIM*

*Horário Comercial - 2ªFeira à 6ª Feira - 9:30 às 18:30.*

----------

